# Bandit leaking oil



## rudydose (Dec 9, 2014)

I have a 2004 90XP chipper and it os leaking oil out of the Norton of the clutch hoiseong from a small hole in the bottom. Should here be a bolt in there or anything ?


----------



## greg storms (Dec 9, 2014)

Call bandit 989-561-2270 n get all manuals for chipper, engine, clutch. Gotta know your machine...intimately!!


----------



## rudydose (Dec 9, 2014)

Figure out it's the rear seal.


----------

